# Sharks at San Luis Pass



## lchmiel30 (Jul 19, 2006)

I am going to be down at San Luis Pass on Thursday. Has anyone been shark fishing down there recently? If so, how was it. 

What shape is the water/weeds like down there? We will be going out in a boat but, fishing in the surf.

Any tips on where i can get some good baits on the way down there?


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

i fish slp as much as i can, as far as weeds go im not for sure how bad or good it is right now. i fish the galveston side of slp in the surf, but i know the freeport side is deeper . slp produces a fare amount of bonnet heads and some nice blacktips from time to time. for baits, i head to "Uncle Bucks"...right off of 45 after you exit for 61st. i buy the nastiest mullets he has, sucks buying them...but when bait is scarce he's there. good luck.


----------



## sh51985 (Jul 16, 2006)

i usually take a meat grinder out there at night and catch hardheads, croakers, and mullet and grind them up for a chum line at night. There are some big-ones splashing around out there at night.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Weed @ SLP*

I have been at the condo's; just west of the pass since Friday....The weed comes and 
goes...And when it's in like yesterday afternoon, it was Terrible!!! But on Saturday it
came and went...but it was fishable....Saturday there were MILLIONS of mostly finger
mullet out to the third bar....Almost nothing past that....Fished 2 to 4 rods caught 
nothing on and outgoing tide....
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## ElGallo (Aug 5, 2006)

I fished there 2 weeks ago, in the surf on the outgoing tide from about 6:30 AM- 4:30 PM, the water was nearly smooth as glass for a while, and no weed. Caught many pup Blacktips, sandies, croakers, gafftops, and a big ray. Caught the biggest blacktip (about 3 feet) on a croaker caught in the second gut (the croaker). There were a ton of rays in the shallow water. 

Didn't have a boat, but felt if I could have gotten further out, would have caught bigger fish.

The surf was exploding out there with action all morning, but too far for me to reach on foot.

Caught all our own bait, mullett, pogies, croakers with a net and using "fish bites" type bait.

Tons of fun, but wanted bigger fish.


----------



## lchmiel30 (Jul 19, 2006)

I am going down there on Thursday to meet another 2cooler.(havent met him before) We are taking my boat out in the surf. One person cant go. If you can, you are welcome to go with us. Give me a call. I would like to talk to you. 281.723-0142 cell

Larry Chmiel


----------



## CAPI TRAV (Dec 16, 2004)

fished all day on sat nothing. used stingray and mullet, we paddled baits out on the kayak. just a slow day over-all, not much current. usually this time of year we catch a few sharks, dont give up just try when the current is moving some more. good luck


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2005)

Fish the incoming tide and use ladyfish for bait.


----------

